# My new 120 gal South America/ Amazon Tank



## supervdl (Sep 27, 2010)

For several years I had a 120 gal African Cichlid tank. Then I decided that it was time for a change.

My goal is a South American/ Amazon typical setup with plenty of plants. My last tank did not have any plants and I want to go to the other extreme. This forum has given me a lot of ideas.

I kept my background from the Cichlid tank. I think it works for the current setup.

The following picture shows the tank hardscaping with driftwood and Manzanita wood. It want to create a submerged wood/ tree roots feeling.

For substrate I decided on small size gravel. I had sand in the Cichlid tank and I think it is not convenient to clean and any dirt is very visible on top of the substrate.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

I like it so far. Can't wait to see it come along.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks good! any ideas what kind of stock you will be doing fishwise? keep in mind that to keep a ton of plants with regular gravel you will need to add supplements depending on your plant choice.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome looking driftwood! Hard to find nice driftwood for large tanks like this.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I like the root concept. In fact I have set up a tank with similar scape for my former company. Try to create a slope so that you'll get the depth of the tank - meaning more substrate at the back or at the left. You may need some bigger rocks to prevent landslide. The rocks could be fully or partially covered by sand. They rocks do not serve much purpose if they're sitting on top of the sand. Try to stick to one type of rocks. Instead of having a straight looking roots, you may put it slightly slanting to the left, so that it looks more natural.


----------



## supervdl (Sep 27, 2010)

Here are my new pics after putting in the plants on Saturday. I tried to plant densely and mostly easier growing plants so that the tank gets off to an easier start.










Closer shots for the left and right side:



















I have also sloped the gravel by about two inches front to back and put some planting gravel under the white gravel. With the wood I had my challenges, because it was not easy to fit into the space, especially with the background not being flat.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks good. Let's wait for the plants to cover the whole tank


----------



## supervdl (Sep 27, 2010)

Should I add more foreground plants like the micro swords or wait for it to grow together.?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd wait.this us going to be cool


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd wait for everything to grow in so you can see how it all looks. I always try to put too much too soon and end up with a headache.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with the rest to wait for the plants to grow too.


----------



## supervdl (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is the one week update:

Plants are growing like crazy.

This is the full tank shot from a week ago:










and from today:










I put in some Whiteclouds (I know they are not from South America, but hardy to start), Guppies and a couple of Plecos to combat any algae (very little so far).


----------



## supervdl (Sep 27, 2010)

This compares the left side of the tank from today










and a week ago:


----------



## supervdl (Sep 27, 2010)

This compares the right side today:










with a week ago:










Should I cut the Cabomba back the first time or wait longer? It is growing like crazy...

I also moved the Ludwigia in front of the Cabomba.


----------



## supervdl (Sep 27, 2010)

The swordplants have produced some nice new leafs also.

Here are some pictures of the guppies, whiteclouds and one of the two plecos.

Guppies - three different strains:



























Whitecloud









Pleco

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

